# Waitress/Waiter



## AndiLynne (Feb 21, 2017)

I've been a waitress for two weeks with no previous experience and no social skills. I feel like they expect a lot out of me that I cannot offer them. They just put me on the books and I am giving myself another week before I talk to the boss and explain to her that there's no obligations to keep me if I am not performing to her expectations. I just feel like an idiot because anyone else can get it like that. They know I'm extremely shy and inexperienced. I lack the confidence and abilities needed with this job.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It is up to you, but you'll adapt and it might help you through some of your shyness. I haven't really done that, but just try to be polite and check with them often enough to see they have everything they need to enjoy their meal. That will get you good tips and probably help build your confidence.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I would die being a waiter, so much pressure. But hey you're hanging in there congrats. I would stay.....if you really suck at it they'll fire you but I wouldn't quit.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

I worked as a waiter during the summer a couple of times. I wasn't a natural but it got better with experience.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

yeah, friendly, smiley and helpful is all you need, if you do that I cant see your shyness being a factor with respect to your ability, espeically with the punters who will hardly notice, and if they do, will not care and forget it within a heartbeat.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

AndiLynne said:


> They just put me on the books and I am giving myself another week before I talk to the boss and explain to her that there's no obligations to keep me if I am not performing to her expectations.


I don't think you should tell them that, because they already know this 

Hey, they offered you the job - it means they must have seen something good about you. I personally don't think a waitress needs to be super sociable or talkative; she should just be polite and not get the orders mixed up, lol. And perceptive, like knowing when a customer wants to call the waiter. So I think a shy person could definitely perform well in this role. Anyway, I hope you keep going at it. The first couple of weeks are toughest at any job.


----------



## andrew141 (Aug 19, 2016)

AndiLynne said:


> I've been a waitress for two weeks with no previous experience and no social skills. I feel like they expect a lot out of me that I cannot offer them. They just put me on the books and I am giving myself another week before I talk to the boss and explain to her that there's no obligations to keep me if I am not performing to her expectations. I just feel like an idiot because anyone else can get it like that. They know I'm extremely shy and inexperienced. I lack the confidence and abilities needed with this job.


Fake it, that's what I did. I faked my way of talking when taking orders and tried to be as helpful as I could, asking people if they need help cooking, serving drinks, or washing dishes. Trust me, I had to wear this "trainee" shirt with weird material that exposed my manboobs for 2 months and basically made me the newbie. If you just learn all the stuff their is to know then you'll be alright, just work hard as hell and people will respect you and if they don't then don't help them. Simple as that.


----------



## I Beethoven (Mar 11, 2017)

i couldnt imagine doing that job i get nervous walking down the street

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------

